#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Planning & Project Management >  >  >  Construction Extension to the PMBOK Guide *2016*

## raz

Who has access to the following guide of PMI>

Construction Extension to the PMBOK Guide *2016*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Please share with me.See More: Construction Extension to the PMBOK Guide *2016*

----------


## mekkisam

Hi,
Very intersting book,
Please share with me too
Thanks

----------


## raz

> Hi,
> Very intersting book,
> Please share with me too
> Thanks



This book sucks for me now hahaha ............I hate a lot the new changes ....

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends
If you have the book , please share
thank you in advance

----------


## Mechen

I only have Construction Extension to the PMBOK Guide (2 Edition)

----------


## raz

> I only have Construction Extension to the PMBOK Guide (2 Edition)



I received some days ago the construction extension 2016 edition from a close friend

----------


## ezzat

Dear raz
Please upload or send to me to ezzatmonem@yahoo.com
thank you in advance

----------


## raz

> Dear raz
> Please upload or send to me to ezzatmonem@yahoo.com
> thank you in advance



I need to remove all personal information from PDF of my friend... Do you know how?

----------


## Marty Thompson

Raz, upload it on a share site and send me the link by private message, I will clean it and return to you.

----------


## ezzat

Dear raz
 Please upload the book or send to me to ezzatmonem@yahoo.com 
 thank you in advance

----------


## ezzat

Dear raz
 I remind you* Please upload the book or send to ezzatmonem@yahoo.com 
 thank you in advance

----------


## mekkisam

Please share

----------


## raz

Do you know how to remove an *Owner Password* and *User Password* from PDF document? 

If you know how to remove I will share the document that you need.





> Dear raz
> 
> 
>  I remind you* Please upload the book or send to ezzatmonem@yahoo.com 
>  thank you in advance



See More: Construction Extension to the PMBOK Guide *2016*

----------


## Marty Thompson

Use PDFKey Pro

----------


## ezzat

Dear raz
 I can remove all personel information from pdf by using PDFill PDF Tools * you can send the file to ezzatmonem@yahoo.com
and after the cleaning the file I will send to you again
 thank you in advance

----------


## raz

Please share the software here. 

I am not document owner and I need to protect the PMI member that share the standard with me. 

If you share the software.... I will share the document with you. I promise you.

I need a software for 3 things: 

1) I need to remove Owner Password from PDF document.
2) I need to remove User Password from PDF document.
3) I need to remove all personal information from PDF document.

Take care....





> Dear raz
>  I can remove all personel information from pdf by using PDFill PDF Tools * you can send the file to ezzatmonem@yahoo.com
> and after the cleaning the file I will send to you again
>  thank you in advance

----------


## raz

Do you have a copy of this software?





> Use PDFKey Pro

----------


## ezzat

Dear raz
you can download from  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
and you can cleaned the personel data by corp the pdf page

----------


## raz

with these software I cant remove an *Owner Password* and *User Password* from PDF document... LOL

----------


## ezzat

Dear raz
go ahead

----------


## raz

??????????????????????????????????????????????? what mean that?





> Dear raz
> go ahead

----------


## Marty Thompson

Just send a private link of it to me* I'll clean it if it can be done and return it to you.

----------


## raz

Marty:

I promise to my friend keep secret their name and other personal data.  I need to clean document on my own way. I am so sorry.

Please share with me PDFKey Pro and I will clean on my own way. After that* I will share the document.

Thank you for your understanding!





> Just send a private link of it to me* I'll clean it if it can be done and return it to you.

----------


## Marty Thompson

I purchased my PDFKey Pro* you can too. Mine was for a Mac* I assume they have something for PC if that is what you use.

----------


## raz

OK Thank you. I will try to find a copy of PDFKey Pro on my own way

See More: Construction Extension to the PMBOK Guide *2016*

----------


## ezzat

Dear friends
I need ANSI Z94.4 COST ENGINEERING AND PROJECT MANAGEMENT*
if you have * please upload or send to ezzatmonem@yahoo.com
thank you in advance

----------


## ezzat

Dear friends
 I Remind You again* I need ANSI Z94.4 COST ENGINEERING AND PROJECT MANAGEMENT*
 if you have * please upload or send to ezzatmonem@yahoo.com
 thank you in advance

----------


## gusgon

Dear Ezzat:
I remind you that somehow the purpose of this site is exchange information* including documents. It would be nice for you to upload something from your own and share it with the rest of the group.
Thank you in advance

----------


## Beni_pgn

please share Very intersting book.....

----------

